# Montenegrin - skorih pregovora



## qwqwqw

"Neće biti *skorih pregovora* sa DPS-om."


Dobro veče,

Zašto je ovo genitiv, molim vas?  Meni lično deluje kao direktan akuzativ (skore).

Hvala puno na odgovorima.


----------



## iezik

Ovo je odrična rečenica (_neće_) i akuzativ se promeni u genitiv.

U potvrdnoj rečenici može se upotrebiti ili nominativ ili genitiv. Običajniji jest verovatno nominativ: *Biće pregovori*. Genitiv se ovde zove partitivni: *Biće pregovora*.


----------



## Pajapatak

Ja bih uvek upotrebila genitiv (i u potvrdnom i u odričnom obliku) - Biće skorih pregovora / neće biti skorih pregovora. Kao što bih rekla i: Biće kiše / neće biti kiše. Biće para...
Pokušavam da pronađem objašnjenje u gramatikama, ali  za sada bez uspeha. Čim nešto pronađem, javljam. 

PS Uzgred budi rečeno, ovde bi, po meni, mogla da bude dilema samo između genitiva i nominativa (pregovori), a ne genitiva i akuzativa (pregovore).


----------



## qwqwqw

Veoma interesantno, hvala na objašnjenjama.


----------



## iezik

Pajapatak said:


> PS Uzgred budi rečeno, ovde bi, po meni, mogla da bude dilema samo između genitiva i nominativa (pregovori), a ne genitiva i akuzativa (pregovore).



Hvala za ispravku.


----------



## qwqwqw

Pajapatak said:


> Ja bih uvek upotrebila genitiv (i u potvrdnom i u odričnom obliku) - Biće skorih pregovora / neće biti skorih pregovora. Kao što bih rekla i: Biće kiše / neće biti kiše. Biće para...
> Pokušavam da pronađem objašnjenje u gramatikama, ali  za sada bez uspeha. Čim nešto pronađem, javljam.



Možda kažeš tako zato što hočeš izraziti ideju "some negotiations," "some rain." Part of a whole.


----------



## Pajapatak

qwqwqw said:


> Možda kažeš tako zato što hočeš izraziti ideju "some negotiations," "some rain." Part of a whole.


Maybe. I'm still looking for the explanation. Nobody I asked knew the answer.


----------



## qwqwqw

Kako bi rekla na srpskom _We will hold negotiations soon_?


----------



## Pajapatak

Uskoro ćemo održati pregovore.

Može i: Uskoro ćemo imati pregovore.
Uskoro će biti održani pregovori. (Ako se iz konteksta vidi da MI učestvujemo u tim pregovorima.)
Uskoro ćemo pregovarati...


----------



## qwqwqw

Hvala.....


----------

